# Who is your favorite furry artist and why?



## Syno (Jun 5, 2008)

A few people say they like a certain artist but doesnt really give an explanation why...
ie i like ###### because his/her art is good..

that dont say much about the artist or their art does it?


so yeah who do you like and why?


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jun 5, 2008)

uhh..

Jeremy Bernal - Always enjoyed his anatomy and lately his moves to more dynamic angles and poses.

Eric Shwartz - Some of the funniest expressions I've seen on characters have been drawn by this artist.  His early comics about college were so spot on, it was almost difficult to laugh.

gNAW - Quite possibly the most dynamic furry artist there is.  Everything seems to flow in his drawings.  It's spiffy.

Those are the first that come to mind, but I love works from other artists as well, especially ones that do a lot of sketchy artwork because I love sketches.


----------



## Syno (Jun 5, 2008)

Hyenaworks said:


> uhh..
> 
> Jeremy Bernal - Always enjoyed his anatomy and lately his moves to more dynamic angles and poses.
> 
> ...




Now they are good answers.
Cause from those answers people might become interested in having a look at those artists works and appreciating them.


----------



## Rifter (Jun 5, 2008)

Richard Foley. His grasp of anatomy is pretty fantastic and his style manages to be both cute and sexy.

Blotch is amazing too, don't think I have to say why.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 5, 2008)

Kaa Bakensobek.  I like his style and his characters are well thought out.  Plus, he draws mostly scalies, and I like that.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jun 5, 2008)

Syno said:


> Now they are good answers.
> Cause from those answers people might become interested in having a look at those artists works and appreciating them.



Well, fat chance if you wanna check out the bulk of Bernal's work unless you're willing to fork over $19/mo.  which I am, but only barely.


----------



## Furryfan123 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wookiee- Because I like his art style, and clearness and he does the best buttocks I've ever seen <33

Zen- because I love his attention to detail.


----------



## Axelfox (Jun 5, 2008)

Jessica Willard, Because she is the artist of Falstaff.

Psycrow(Adelle Crowe) because i remember her art from the days of Yerf.

Wookiee,muscled tigers,need i say more.

Goldenwolfen.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 5, 2008)

I generally tend not to be too bothered by the artworks of the "real pros of furry", though if I was to pick one of them, I'd say Adam Wan's simplistic style and effective expressions, along with Blotch's incredible sense of detail, make them personal favorites. Then again, I tend to prefer the somewhat more amateur-ish artists (mostly of FA) myself, and my preference keeps wavering... right now I'd say Ollie's my favorite, but others like AcidaPluvia, Blackteagan, Onta, Jijix, Ducky and Kentarokun (these last two at the same time since they essentially draw identically) have owned the spot of favorite in the past. Also got to love ColeSutra's grasp of anatomy, though he's way too hardcore porn for my tastes generally.

EDIT : Oh yeah forgot to mention. In all cases, it's the unique style that attracts me. Things I see frequently, ESPECIALLY marker art, generally have me ignoring some really great artists because I feel I can see that everywhere... only exception is Piumartiglio, who really has a nice way of drawing them badges IMO.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jun 5, 2008)

Jay Axer, his artwork is _amazing_

Seriously, check this shit out


----------



## Blu_Minx89 (Jun 5, 2008)

Meesh.I love the scenarios he puts the the characters in, has a nice look for most characters, and the marker techniques he uses are awesome.


----------



## Roshan (Jun 5, 2008)

Grisser... His artwork inspirate me to the furry world... Amazing...


----------



## Monak (Jun 5, 2008)

I Have my favorites , but I say the best furry artists are the ones who do fantastic work , but still make time to talk to other artists who have questions and ask for help.  Too often I notice that some of the more well known furry artists only respond to artists of the same skill level and in some cases even talk down to artists with less skill.  I sent an artist whos work I enjoy very much a note asking if he had any tips on digital inking because he did awesome work.  In reply I got a long winded responce that basically amounted to him telling me I should learn to draw first.  So yeah my favorite artists are the ones who still take time to help out the little guy.


----------



## Arc (Jun 5, 2008)

My absolute favorite:
AyCee 

Her style is just amazing, too bad, she just drew badges for the last weeks.
Before that, she had a period, where most of pictures where coloured like this one: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1207919/
Her fursona is a adorable Chimera and her spectrum of styles is just incredible.

Examples:
So shiny coluors:http://www.furaffinity.net/view/760592/
Amazing:http://www.furaffinity.net/view/400039/


----------



## WaffletheWolf (Jun 5, 2008)

My favorite would be hbruton, due to the impressive painting he does.


----------



## Wovstah (Jun 5, 2008)

I used to be a big fan of Sara Strand (not a furry artist, but geeze!), but then her art kind of stopped developing (in my opinion), and in some cases took steps backwards.  Her art is still beautiful, however.  It has this ethereal feel to it.

As for furry artists, I love Dark Natasha's work.  I love her sense of anatomy and colour.  I've not seen somebody be so honed-in on detail with traditional media before.  Plus, she just has a _wonderful_ personality (her mumsy too!).  I met her at AnthroCon '07 and she was just a happy sport despite her broken hip.  She and her mom both talked to me and encouraged my work to develop.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 5, 2008)

Monak said:


> I Have my favorites , but I say the best furry artists are the ones who do fantastic work , but still make time to talk to other artists who have questions and ask for help.  Too often I notice that some of the more well known furry artists only respond to artists of the same skill level and in some cases even talk down to artists with less skill.  I sent an artist whos work I enjoy very much a note asking if he had any tips on digital inking because he did awesome work.  In reply I got a long winded responce that basically amounted to him telling me I should learn to draw first.  So yeah my favorite artists are the ones who still take time to help out the little guy.



Unfortunately, this is true.  I've seen examples of this happening.

Forgot to mention:  Another favorite of mine is Narse.  I like his style.


----------



## Monak (Jun 5, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Unfortunately, this is true.  I've seen examples of this happening.
> 
> Forgot to mention:  Another favorite of mine is Narse.  I like his style.



It is a crappy thing but thankfully there are artists out there who do care and seem to balance things out.


----------



## RailRide (Jun 5, 2008)

WaffletheWolf said:


> My favorite would be hbruton, due to the impressive painting *she* does.



There. Fixed it for ya 

---PCJ


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 5, 2008)

blotch, for obvious resons.


----------



## Jack (Jun 5, 2008)

I have two favorites Tanidareal and Michelle light. I like the styles they use.


----------



## WaffletheWolf (Jun 5, 2008)

RailRide said:


> There. Fixed it for ya
> 
> ---PCJ



Thanks, can't believe i missed that


----------



## Plague-Angel (Jun 5, 2008)

My favorite is Luka, cause i really like the style he drawing the Faces. <3


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 5, 2008)

Seel Kaiser.

Especially/mainly since this work. <(^_-)^

If I ever decide to start using my main FA account, then I'll certainly be adding Seely to my favs. =p


----------



## Arc (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh yeah, Seel Kaiser is my favorite artist #2, maybe because he/she (seely doesn't want to tell us D: ) is such a good friend of ArbokCobra (AyCee on FA).
Seely's style just so awesome too.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/806241/ <3


----------



## deadendroad5577 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd say the Blotch is my favorite artist at the moment.  He's made some cool stuff.  His stuff is really detailed and interesting. ScrewBald.com


----------



## specopsangheili (Jun 6, 2008)

My favourite is my litlle E-sis Sniper, her artwork never fails to amuse me  :

http://sneakingsniper.deviantart.com/art/Woho-I-got-my-tablet-79981447


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 6, 2008)

*Keihound*
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/keihound/
I just love her style, and the way she colors her characters ect. is top-notch, it makes her already great lineart that much better. Seems to be pretty versitile(sp?) as well, as she has drawn many different species for commisions and they all come out looking great. And she like Polar Bears. Highly reccomend checking her out.

And then there's Karabiner, but you know, it's freaking Karabiner.


----------



## LilDrakel (Jun 6, 2008)

Draco Darastix!!! http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dracodarastrix

i love how cute he makes his drawings and he's very loveing towards me <3 plus he's my online big brother.


----------



## Azure (Jun 6, 2008)

Zaush, cuz ya know...And if you don't, then DIE!


----------



## Cash64 (Jun 7, 2008)

probably Blotch and Curby


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 7, 2008)

Kaa Bakensobek was the one who really, really made me an anthro fan.

Ollie has the sexiest way of drawing otters...

Zaush has a nice, sexy, simplistic style... I really recommend his "Lapping up the Competition" series.

and Zen draws some really nice work. Some of his clean stuff is sexier than 95% of the yiffy art out there. Check. Him. Out.


----------



## KristynLioness (Jun 7, 2008)

Jonas is a favorite artist of mine. I've really loved his raccoon character since I first found his work in 2000 and I love how incredibly expressive the subjects he draws are. 

Dingbat is another favorite and has been for as long as Jonas. She has such a beautiful and rich coloring style that has a lovely texture to it and she is another one whose subjects exuberate life and I just really love looking at them.

Spunky is a favorite too


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't have a favourite artist, more liek artists, Jay naylor, Dr comet, erm.....i can not think of anymore, the names have gone outa my head. i will add the rest of my faves when i remember them.

just thought of one, james hardiman.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 7, 2008)

Gene Catlow, Kat Ellis, Derrick Fish, Picklejuice, Scotty Arsenault, DC Simpson, and lilredfoxie here on FA.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 7, 2008)

Two of my personal favorites are Lizkay and Suzidragonlady.  Sure, artists like Blotch and Fool are certainly superior in their median skill and level-of-detail, but the two Kays were basically my first favorite online artists, and that's a distinction the fan never forgets.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm seeing a lot of big time furry artists in this thread, but I'm surprised I'm the only one who's mentioned Jay Axer o.o


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 7, 2008)

And i have thought of some more, Gene catlow is one too , so is Eric w swartz.


----------



## EmberTiger (Jun 9, 2008)

Mikomi, because she has AMAZING work and she's a really nice person! You should really get to know her! She does more of the "Traditional" work, I guess you could say, cuz she uses Prisma Markers and the like.

Rupee is also amazing, because she's also a really nice person! Annnnd, her character is adorable, annnnnd. She totally a Talented artist too! =D

Annnnd Finally, Tarah, I can't remember if her name on here is "Tarako" or not, but anyways, I love the fact that she's a pretty awesome artist and she's always open to criticism to help her be better! She's always experimenting with new techniques and styles, so her work is never the Same 'Ol Stuff. And, she's going to college for a degree in something in Art! So you know she's actually DOING stuff with her art! =D


----------



## dog_over_man (Jun 9, 2008)

My favorite furry artist is "louvelex". Her art is very story book illustration, shy and sensual without being obtuse. I absolutely love it.


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 9, 2008)

In terms of attention to detail and quality, I've always liked Blotch.
However I do like Kahmari's dynamic angles and clean lineart.


----------



## Blackmane (Jun 9, 2008)

Nambroth holds a special place in my heart, and she's a great friend and a wonderful person as well. Sakuranym kit, Kiohl and I have been painting each other for so long it's hard not to love their work for me 

For style, I love love love psuedomanitou. Some of his work is absolutely amazing from both an illustrative and a design point of veiw. I love Oce's fearless use of color, I love Kalamu's creativity and Chlorophyta's experimentation. I love NeoGeen's determination to draw in the face of disability, and Louvelex's beautiful brown inks. I love a lot of things about this fandom, I bet many would agree it's hard to choose just one


----------



## Lukar (Jun 9, 2008)

Golden Wolf. Her drawings are so awesome and realistic.

I have a few others, but I honestly can't remember their names. xD


----------



## Nalo (Jun 12, 2008)

inuki FTW!! im not shure why its just the style and the colouring that i love <3


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 12, 2008)

If we are to simply say someone who draws furry related things and posts to FA would be considered a furry artist, then Andreas Kuhn.


His grasp of coloring, anatomy, lighting, and ability to work texture into anything is simply phenomenal. He also has a very professional attitude and demeanor about him.


----------



## JasonWolfe (Jun 12, 2008)

I like Crocdragon89's art. It's a unique style that she varies from cartoony to realistic style. She doesn't take critics and does what she wants. Her characters are also very unique and fun. Also, she's one of the only artists I was able to form a friendship with, and I loved that. Oh, and she draws... a lot. I like how passionate (or bored XP) she gets with it. Props to Crocdragon89, aka Brit, aka Croc.


----------

